# FPSO Cidade de Vitoria



## stevekelly10

I ve just been approached to apply for a job as 2\E,Eng supervisor on this ship, Anybody on here know anything about her or sailed on her?
Ship was previously called, Margaux, Star Veraguas, Texaco Veraguas and was built in 1976 by IHI Japan. She was converted to an FPSO 2006 in Dubai!
I have applied for the job, well at £280 a day ! why not  doubt I will get a look in tho  Never realised the pay on these ship reached such dizzy heights, when did that happen?


----------



## Ray Mac

stevekelly10 said:


> I ve just been approached to apply for a job as 2\E,Eng supervisor on this ship, Anybody on here know anything about her or sailed on her?
> Ship was previously called, Margaux, Star Veraguas, Texaco Veraguas and was built in 1976 by IHI Japan. She was converted to an FPSO 2006 in Dubai!
> I have applied for the job, well at £280 a day ! why not  doubt I will get a look in tho  Never realised the pay on these ship reached such dizzy heights, when did that happen?


If that's the day rate, it only works out at£140.00 pd so not average offshore.(Smoke)


----------



## DenisM

Burned Toast said:


> If that's the day rate, it only works out at£140.00 pd so not average offshore.(Smoke)


Average European/Canadian dayrates for 2/E in offshore industry is abt 350/450 sterling


----------



## randcmackenzie

I'm pretty sure she was an ex Ludwig Concordia class, and would have been an excellent ship when new, and even now depending on who did the conversion, and how well it was done.

Who is the current operator?

You should certainly try sucking your teeth a bit to see if you can improve the day rate.

Will they offer you permanent employment after a couple of hitches on day rate?

Best of luck, anyway.


----------



## stevekelly10

randcmackenzie said:


> I'm pretty sure she was an ex Ludwig Concordia class, and would have been an excellent ship when new, and even now depending on who did the conversion, and how well it was done.
> 
> Who is the current operator?
> 
> You should certainly try sucking your teeth a bit to see if you can improve the day rate.
> 
> Will they offer you permanent employment after a couple of hitches on day rate?
> 
> Best of luck, anyway.


Cheers. I don't think she was an ex Ludwig Concordia Tanker as I actually used to work as a 2\E for Concordia, But I actually sailed on the ULCC's Stena King\Queen. 
The wage been offered for this new job, is well over double what I was payed as a seagoing engineer, that's the bit that surprised me!
The operator is Sapiem and it's offshore Brazil. If it had been offshore west Africa, I would not have applied for the job 
The job is supposed to be for an initial 2 year contract, 28 days on, 28 days off. free flights etc. I'll have to wait and see what happens


----------



## randcmackenzie

Hello Again.

Definitely a Ludwig Concordia see her photo on Auk Visser.

Saipem is a good and reliable operator, and apart from travel time, working in Brazil should be fine.

I'll PM you.


----------



## tugboat

The trouble with 28 on/28 off in Brazil is that travel time comes out of your leave time, therefore with the odd delay you will maybe only get 3 weeks home. Ask if you get extra pay for that.


----------

